# MARSOC A&S: What to expect?



## FromComtoCombat (Mar 13, 2012)

Greetings;

Im currently in the Marines as an 0627 (SATCOM) Operator and am currently in the process of submitting my lateral move package for MARSOC.

I've talked to a few Marines who have already went to A&S and whom have been selected and from what i've gathered they said training wise to "run swim ruck"

Yeah I get that, but how should I go about doing it and are there any other MARSOC Marines on this  form who have been selected from A&S that have anything that they'd like to share to help Marines like myself get selected. 

Any and all answers pertaining to this topic will be gratefully appreciated


----------



## F.CASTLE (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey there Devil, How about you post a proper introduction in the correct area #1, then utilize the Search Function before you go asking about stuff thats already been answered 10000x over. You're lack of SA will prove to be your downfall if you make it to A&S.. You're a No Go so far, get everything in order on here before one of the Big Dogs shows up and throws some heat at you.

12/5


----------



## FromComtoCombat (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey there F. Castle; Sorry about "not posting in the introductory form, wasn't aware that was a pre-req, but I went ahead and posted, so that settles that. (even though you said I basically have a lack of "SA" I don't, I'm very aware even though you didn't see that in my first post..anyways)
As for the search function, I did, and I did find information pertaining to A&S, but most of it got off topic real quick and sadly never got back on track. Thus making the post irrelevant to the information that I'm searching for. The only useful information I found was pertaining to Land Navigation, but it didn't say anything to the extent of what? Sure we all know basic Land Navigaiton, but like I'm saying nothings too "detailed" even though I read that candidates could disclose information about the  ASPOC portion of the training. 

Hopefully this was a little more informative.


----------



## Hillclimb (Mar 14, 2012)

Devil! Search harder. I did this in 5 minutes

There's a 10 page thread you can browse through and pull out bits and pieces of good information http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/marsoc-a-s-september-october-2011.10592/page-8#post-185171

Uncle Petey(he's a CSO) posted this in http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/cso-opinion-appreciated-here.12243/#post-189288


> I have not been verified, but I am MARSOC CSO. I know Rob Shaul and from attending his course and I've learned a lot. His "selection training programs" seem to be pretty good. He's getting good results. That being said the ten week A &S prep would probably be alright if you truly push yourself. I've read through it and I have some issues with it, but they are minor. You all know to get some good boots, thick socks, get used to having a ruck on. Also get into the pool and practice your side stroke and breast stroke. If possible tread water for 10 minutes and longer and practice cross overs. Many, many candidates show up and they are retards in the pool. Understand this, we are an amphibious branch, as a future MARSOC CSO you are expected to be comfortable in the water. Any way I'm working on getting verified, so please save the questions and re-buffs for IM's.​


 

Hitman says some things in here about milestones or what to work towards on running and swimming. He even posts a week plan of running/swimming http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/marsoc-physical-fitness-preparation-plan.1308/#post-15711

The Prep guide. http://www.marines.mil/unit/marsoc/MSOS/Documents/Assessment and Selection Prep-Guide.pdf

Keep diggin.


----------



## F.CASTLE (Mar 14, 2012)

Alright, You see the NEW MEMBER BEGIN HERE at the top of the forum? It provides a link to DIRECTLY to the proper area for Intros. Lack of SA/FTFSI, whatever suits you better.

As far as Land Nav, you'll be properly schooled up on that at ASPOC. Follow the advice given in the threads here from the CSOs providing it. Why worry about anything else thats not touched on by those who have already been there.

Side note: When the fuck did Marines get to sensitive?:-"


----------



## Bloodline (Mar 14, 2012)

Combat to Combat, I don't think you realize that F.CASTLE was trying to do you a favor. Before you post a response I would recommend that you look at this thread to get a glimpse at what F.CASTLE was trying to save you from.

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/exchange-idf-swiss-special-ops-unit.9363/

You screwed the pooch on the intro and got called out on it... take it like a man and demonstrate that SA you're talking about.

Just a word of caution from one FNG to another.


----------



## Bloodline (Mar 14, 2012)

comtocombat... sorry, I messed up your screen name in that last post.


----------



## is friday (Mar 17, 2012)

Whether or not it's your intention, you sort of sound like you're looking to game the game. The prep course is going to prepare you, (surprise,) with knowledge on land nav. You're going to receive the best instruction of your career with MARSOC; at least I did.

The only three things you need to worry about in my opinion:
1.) Be a great Marine.
2.) Be physically fit not to your unit's standards, but to HOLY NUTMIX standards.
3.) Want it.

#1 encompasses a lot of things so I'll put it this way: If you show up like a fitness turd sandwich, unprepared mentally, or you aren't Semper Gumby, the cadre *will* weed you out before you even class up with A&S. You can't and probably shouldn't prepare yourself with "insider info". That doesn't matter. What matters is you.


----------

